# Seguimento Sul - Março 2009



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## trepkos (1 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui continua o Verão, com temperaturas amenas, apenas 'choveu' ontem ao final da tarde e durante uns 10 minutos, agora só se vê AA e mais nada, esperemos que não fique o ano todo porque já irrita


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui acabaram de cair uns pingos, que quase não molharam o chão.

A temperatura é de 12,8ºC e a pressão é de 1016hPa. O céu está muito nublado embora por vezes o Sol consiga espreitar entre as nuvens.

Para aqui e olhando o radar e imagens de satélite, com alguma sorte só lá mais para o final da tarde.

Para a zona de Lisboa, parece-me que o melhor já passou não?


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado e foi um gosto vê-la cair .

Aqui ficam alguns registos do momento. 
















A temperatura actual é de 12,7ºC.


----------



## jmll (1 Mar 2009 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui até não foi mau: tivemos chuva forte, queda de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## jmll (1 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Aqui 10º e neste momento muito nublado.


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



miguel disse:


> A ver se chaga cá sem se desfazer, porque aquilo é tudo menos nebulosidade alta
> 
> 12,9ºC,84%HR e vento fraco



Segundo o GFS vai entrar muito a Sul. Se tanto, roçara na costa algarvia para entrar no sul de Espanha. Vamos ver, estas coisas agora é mais nowcasting 

Por aqui tenho 9,4ºC, céu encoberto e uma pressão de 1018hPa. Chuva já só espero aguaceiros amanhã à tarde. E vamos lá ver a quem _sai a lotaria_ , hoje por exemplo foi aqui ao lado (Campo Maior) e aqui apenas um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2009 às 01:59)

*Extremos do dia 01MAR2009*

Temp. Máx: 14,2ºC
Temp. Mín: 8,6ºC

Dia de aguaceiros dispersos. Apenas houve dois dignos de registo que renderam 0,6mm, nada de especial no total, mas num deles caíram 0,4mm em coisa de 5 a 10 minutos. 

Neste momento tenho o céu nublado, 8,5ºC e 1018hPa.

uma boa noite  

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - *

Estava a tentar enviar esta mensagem que tinha aberto ao tempo e só depois percebi que estavam em manutenção do tópico de seguimento.

Agora lá entendi o que estão a fazer.

Não concordo em absoluto com esta _sectarização_ de zonas, se Portugal fosse um país maior, tipo Espanha ou França, seria lógico. Agora num país pequeníssimo como o nosso não faz sentido. Peço desculpa, mas é a minha opinião.
Com esta divisão, haverá membros com os quais deixarei de interagir, pois estaremos em zonas diferentes. Para não falar que os que estamos na zona Sul, nos iremos _sentir sozinhos_; porque somos poucos membros registados e ainda menos os que escrevemos com alguma frequência; porque é uma zona que meteorologicamente falando é pobre em fenómenos meteorológicos (como aliás em quase tudo o resto )

E pior ainda, será a zona Açores e Madeira.

Aparentemente pode parecer melhor arrumado, mas é dividir e sub-dividir, logo mais complexo se torna para a consulta, com cliques por todo o lado para quem quiser estar a par do que sucede pelo país de Norte a Sul.

Espero que isto não leve à morte prematura da participação mais assídua dos membros de zonas _mais mortas_ 
Pois muitas vezes o ver um tópico muito participativo incentiva a participar, ver um tópico onde escrevem 3 ou 4 membros... 

O tempo irá dizer se foi ou não uma boa estratégia. 

Perdão pelo off-topic, mas acho que aqui se integra melhor.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2009 às 10:29)

Bom dia ... agora sim dá gosto escrever aqui no seguimento sem haver 300 páginas.

Neste momento sigo com frio, mais ou menos 15ºC, céu nublado e para variar sem chuva !!

Não sei onde o IM vê aguaceiros moderados para aqui ... a precipitação vai toda para Espanha


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... agora sim dá gosto escrever aqui no seguimento sem haver 300 páginas.
> 
> Neste momento sigo com frio +- 15ºC e ceu nublado e para variar sem chuva !!
> 
> Não sei onde o IM ve aguaceiros moderados para aqui ... a precipitação vai toda para Espanha



Parece-me pelas imagens de satélite que poderá entrar qualquer coisa agora nas próximas horas. Se será significativo, isso já não sei... Mas tendo em conta as formações a SW acredito que pelo menos alguns mm caiam aí!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

vitamos disse:


> Parece-me pelas imagens de satélite que poderá entrar qualquer coisa agora nas próximas horas. Se será significativo, isso já não sei... Mas tendo em conta as formações a SW acredito que pelo menos alguns mm caiam aí!



Pelas imagens de radar pode-se ver uma enorme mancha de precipitação rumo à Andaluzia, sendo que a maior parte dela é chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.
No sotavento algarvio também existem manchas ainda mais claras e tem chuviscado desde há 2 horas, tendo levado essas 2 horas para conseguir molhar a estrada !!

Creio que se existir alguma coisa esta tarde será ali mais para os lados de Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António !!

Duras horas de faz que chove deve ter acumulado pra ai 0.5 mm !!


----------



## trepkos (2 Mar 2009 às 13:26)

Por aqui mais do mesmo, verão, apesar do céu estar muito nublado não se prevê que caiam algumas gotas... nem trovoadas.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 15:53)

Apesar do grosso da precipitação estar na Andaluzia, as serras do Barlavento Algarvio e Litoral Vicentino, também estão a ser bem regados.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Mar 2009 às 17:14)

Boas,


Espero não me enganar no tópico....

Por aqui não acontece nada de especial. Está tudo muito nublado aqui em redor mas o sol por vezes consegue ultrapassar essa dificuldade.

Vamos ver se o final da tarde, anima o..._Centro_ do Sul 

Temperatura 12,7ºC.


----------



## trepkos (2 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

Com o avançar do dia já perdi as esperanças de ver alguma trovoada; à bocado parecia prometer algo, mas acabou por ser uma desilusão


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2009 às 17:46)

Alto Alentejo: última hora traduzida por um aumento geral da nebulosidade e ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos.

Estremoz: 11,8 ºC e 1017 hPa.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2009 às 18:27)

Por aqui tivemos um dia caracterizado por aguaceiros fracos (não do sentido chuva fraca) mas mais do estilo pingas grossas mas compassadas ..

Deve ter rendido até agora uns 2 mm !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mar 2009 às 18:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui tivemos um dia caracterizado por aguaceiros fracos (não do sentido chuva fraca) mas mais do estilo pingas grossas mas compassadas ..
> 
> Deve ter rendido até agora uns 2 mm !!



Pela imagem de Sat parece haver boas formações para as nossas bandas a vir de SW...

Por aqui em V.R.S.A. foi um dia caracterizado por aguaceiros dispersos, fracos e contínuos...(gotas grossas)

Neste momento não chove nem deixa chover... Parece que está tipo bomba relógio...

A ver se tenho sorte de ver o 'fogo de artifício' da natureza hoje..


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar do grosso da precipitação estar na Andaluzia, as serras do Barlavento Algarvio e Litoral Vicentino, também estão a ser bem regados.



Vê-se perfeitamente por essa imagem que num local pode estar a chover intensamente e 5 km ao lado nem cair uma gota.. Já na Andaluzia mais homogéneo era difícil!


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2009 às 19:49)

Desde 2004 que vejo passar tudo ao lado da costa algarvia para o sul da Andaluzia e para Marrocos não é justo


----------



## trepkos (2 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

Confesso que tive agora uma surpresa, uma forte chuvada mas que durou cerca de 10 minutos, com algum granizo, o meu carro marcava 11 graus, agora já voltou tudo à pasmaceira.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2009 às 20:37)

Estive hoje por Silves quase todo o dia e de facto choveu mas nem por isso foi muito produtivo. De qualquer modo fez esquecer rapidamente o mês de Fevereiro. 


«Desde 2004 que vejo passar tudo ao lado da costa algarvia para o sul da Andaluzia e para Marrocos não é justo...»

Devias ter cá estado no dia 29 de Setembro de 2008...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mar 2009 às 22:39)

V.R.S.A.

Nada se passa nestas zonas...

Céu muito nublado, sem vento e cai umas pingas de vez em quando.. 11ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

A Festa continua a sul!!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Estremoz (dados dia 2):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,3 ºC (15h51)
Mínima = 7,7 ºC (05h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 1, a validar); Temp. mínima = 7,7 ºC (dia 2)


----------



## Vince (3 Mar 2009 às 08:55)

Alguma água pelo sul, na madrugada a beneficiar mais o interior algarvio e sul do baixo Alentejo do que o litoral






 








As trovoadas ficaram-se pelo mar






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva por aqui esta noite!
Aliás, julgo que desde ontem às 17h até agora, ainda não terá parado de chover (chuva fraca a moderada, mas constante)!!! Mais logo já vou ver a acumulação registada no pluviómetro!


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mar 2009 às 09:47)

Manhã cinzenta e de alguma (3mm ) chuva.


A Temperatura mínima foi de 8,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 12:28)

A estação da escola EB 2,3 Monchique, Monchique, Algarve vai com 25,7mm acumulados desde as horas.

As estações de Almodôvar e Alcoutim, provavelmente aquelas mais afectadas pela chuva desta noite, estiveram off o tempo todo. 

E entretanto mantém-se muita nebulosidade na região sul.
Ainda deve render mais uns milímetros durante o dia de hoje, em vários locais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2009 às 12:43)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, só uns chuviscos e nada mais , já no interior algarvio aparece que caiu bem.


----------



## trepkos (3 Mar 2009 às 13:14)

Esta manhã chovia com alguma intensidade, mas antes das 8 e 30 parou e não caíu mais nada até agora, o tempo a partir daqui e com a chegada do anticiclone ( mais uma vez ) vai se resumir a sol e mais sol e nada de mais.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2009 às 17:10)

Parece que este ano  a chuva não quer nada aqui com o Sotavento Algarvio; irra é impressionante olhando as imagens de satélite como tudo gira à volta do Sotavento !!

Aqui em Faro estes 4 dias de precipitação (supostamente) devem ter rendido em Faro uns 4/5 mm de precipitação !!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2009 às 17:23)

Por aqui parou de chover agora!! Fez um pequeno intervalo à hora de almoço, mas logo retomou a precipitação até agora. Estou muito curioso de ver o que o pluviómetro registou!


----------



## trepkos (3 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

Por aqui, o tempo só deu para me dificultar as fotos 

Parecia prometer alguma animação mas nem pinga de água caiu dos céus


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

Estremoz de hoje:

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,6 ºC (16h38)
Mínima = 7,3 ºC (07h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 1, a validar); Temp. mínima = *7,3 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 18:34)

Realmente grandes diferenças entre o Barlavento e o Sotavento.

Precipitação nas últimas horas (estações do IM):
*
Portimão*






*
Faro*






*Castro Marim*





As estações das serras algarvias continuam sem transmitir dados. 

A estação amadora em Monchique vai com 30,2mm hoje.
Ao passo que a estação de Albufeira vai com 4,8mm.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

Boas,



Temperatura máxima registada hoje foi de 13,4ºC.


A tarde foi de algum sol embora tenha caído um aguaceiro fraco (cerca das 15h), neste momento estão 12,3ºC e o vento é fraco de NNE


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2009 às 20:32)

Hoje o sol foi para outras bandas ...





CopyRight@MODIS Rapid Response System


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2009 às 20:57)

Aqui muito perto de Faro prometeu .. prometeu .. prometeu mas não choveu nada de nada .. apenas 4/5 gotas num espaço de um metro, nem deu para molhar o chão !!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

O dia de hoje já rendeu 12,2mm por aqui.
Ontem ficou-se pelos 6,7mm.

De momento não chove.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2009 às 21:09)

Em Olhão, 0 mm nada a comentar , céu nublado e temperatura mais baixa de resto tudo como tem acontecido desde Outubro, Março mais um mês abaixo da média., o que vem de encontro à minha previsão sazonal.


----------



## sandra santos (3 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009*

por aqui e que fui a rua agora mesmo e já se está a sentir algum vento,os toldos e árvores já vão batendo com força...chuva parou ao inicio da noite,ate agora nada mais, algumas estrelas no céu.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2009 às 09:59)

Boas,



Temperatura mínima 7,8ºC, vento com máximo de 32km/h e apenas 1mm  até ao momento.


Temp. actual 11,3ºC


----------



## trepkos (4 Mar 2009 às 13:40)

Por aqui durante a manhã têm caído vários aguaceiros, de realçar o vento que sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 14:46)

trepkos disse:


> Esta manhã chovia com alguma intensidade, mas antes das 8 e 30 parou e não caíu mais nada até agora, o tempo a partir daqui e com a chegada do anticiclone ( mais uma vez ) vai se resumir a sol e mais sol e nada de mais.



Calma, que o anticiclone só está previsto para sábado


----------



## Brunomc (4 Mar 2009 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado por aqui acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas..

A manhã e o princípio da tarde por aqui foi de chuva fraca, aguaceiros fracos e moderados; destaque para o vento que sopra moderado com rajadas de vez enquanto...


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2009 às 15:32)

Nada de especial por cá, a não ser o aumento da intensidade do vento. A rajada máxima registada até ao momento foi de 54km/h WNW.

Caíram agumas pingas, mas sem significado.



Temperatura actual 11,8ºC , tendo a temp. máxima sido de apenas 12,7ºC


----------



## Brunomc (4 Mar 2009 às 16:18)

continua o vento moderado com rajadas..de momento não chove e tenho 12.5¤C


----------



## Brunomc (4 Mar 2009 às 17:07)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado que durou 5 minutos..tenho 10.0¤C


----------



## trepkos (4 Mar 2009 às 17:09)

Veterano disse:


> Calma, que o anticiclone só está previsto para sábado



Depois disso só verão


----------



## Brunomc (4 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

neste momento caiem uns aguaceiros fracos tocados a vento moderado com rajadas 


edit 18h25 : volta a chover bem...mais uns aguaceiros..desta vez moderados tocados a vento..fiquei com visiblidade até 300m


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2009 às 20:42)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tempo fresco, com vento moderado de N...  13.2ºC...

De vez em quando uns chuviscos esporádicos... mas sentiu-se bem uma quebra da temperatura e sensação térmica...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2009 às 21:36)

Dados de hoje:
TMáx: 15ºC
TMin: 10,3ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 2,7mm


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

O IM registou hoje no Aeroporto de Faro 0.5 mm !!

Impressionante de facto ... siga !!!!!

Desde 21 de Fevereiro registou 1.5 mm, é realmente impressionante ..


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Boas.
Isso o IM para actualizar os dados da estação do aeroporto... ... 
Bem, seguindo, 14ºC vento com rajadas, desculpem lá ser em graus mas hoje é o que se arranja 300º a 16 nós rajada de 26 nós.
Pressão 1014, muito nublado.
A precipitação essa fraca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e uns chuviscos , de salientar o vento que soprou forte com algumas rajadas.

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 9.5ºC
actual: 11.2ºC

Precipitação: 0 mm

De facto é mesmo irreal este ano no Sotavento, uns chuviscos e nada mais.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2009 às 23:52)

Estremoz de hoje:

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,2 ºC (13h08)
Mínima = 6,0 ºC (00h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Hoje o tempo ficou marcado por alguma precipitação nas horas centrais do dia e por muito vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 1, a validar); Temp. mínima = *6,0 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2009 às 23:56)

Aurélio disse:


> O IM registou hoje no Aeroporto de Faro 0.5 mm !!
> 
> Impressionante de facto ... siga !!!!!
> 
> Desde 21 de Fevereiro registou 1.5 mm, é realmente impressionante ..



Faro é uma bolha de ar seco! 

Hoje, Monchique, teve mais uns fantásticos 25,7mm.
Se não estou em erro já vai com 66,1mm este mês.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2009 às 05:01)

está a ser uma madrugada com muito vento..é com cada rajada a bater na janela do meu quarto..ainda por cima está a norte..o vento está mesmo forte..em termos de precipitação tem caido alguns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2009 às 08:18)

Bom dia:-)

um início de manhã com alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado a forte com umas boas rajadas..

neste momento não chove..tenho o céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e médias que vão passando a grande velocidade..a temperatura está nos 11.0¤C


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2009 às 10:38)

Boas,


Mais ou menos igual ao relato do que se passa por Vendas Novas...exceptuando os aguaceiros 

O vento já atingiu os 86,8km/h NNW 

A Temperatura está nos 12ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 10:42)

Kraliv disse:


> O vento já atingiu os 86,8km/h NNW



Excelente registo, uma rajada excepcional !


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

Évora, nas observações das 11h, era a cidade com a intensidade do vento médio, mais forte do país: *62,3Km/h*.





As planícies alentejanas, também elas varridas pelo vento.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Por cá um vento incrivel. Horroroso.Rajada 90,1 Km/h foi o máximo registado.


----------



## trepkos (5 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

Aqui céu parcialmente nublado, o carro marcava 14,5 graus e está vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, já dá para abanar as pessoas na rua 

Gostava de saber porque raio Évora e Santarém nunca têm alertas de mau tempo? Apesar do tempo ser igual a Portalegre, por exemplo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2009 às 21:59)

Boas...

Deixo aqui as primeiras fotos do mês de Março (1-03-09), numa tentativa de caçada a algumas células na Serra, a norte de V.R.S.A.

E o resultado não foi o esperado mas espero que gostem...

1º Uma célula normalíssima a descarregar um bom aguaceiro (em fase de formação):






2º Outra célula em formação:






3ºAlgumas formações embrulhadas umas nas outras...






4º Mais outra escondida atrás do monte...






E para acabar...(esta pequena que não tinha formato a nada)








Espero que tenha dado algum animo para a semana que se segue...

Estado actual:

Pouco vento, noite com poucas nuvens e 12.9ºC...


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

boas 

tornado, já me fartei de rir  

3ºAlgumas formações embrulhadas umas nas outras...  

a 4 fotografia está porreira

podes tirar as horas e colocar a tua assinatura 

abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

Boas, por aqui, um vento forte incrível, de resto nada a dizer, céu nublado com abertas e sem pinga, Março sequinho nem 1 mm vai cair em Olhão.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 11.0ºC

A partir de Sábado vem uma Primavera com cheiro a Verão, temperaturas a rondarem os 20ºC no fim de semana e prontos que venha o calor já que não chove.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2009 às 23:12)

Estremoz de hoje:

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,3 ºC (13h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 1, a validar); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

*Vento forte provoca queda de árvores no Alentejo *

Os fortes ventos que se fizeram sentir hoje de madrugada e manhã no Alentejo provocaram nove quedas de árvores, sobretudo nas zonas de Évora e Portalegre, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros. 
No distrito de Portalegre, os bombeiros foram chamados para remover seis árvores que caíram nas zonas de Portalegre, Nisa, Castelo de Vide, Ponte de Sor e Elvas, indicou fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS). Na zona de Elvas, foi também registada a queda de cabos de linha telefónica.
No distrito de Évora, ocorreram três quedas de árvores nos concelhos de Alandroal, Portel e Vila Viçosa, segundo o CDOS. Em vários pontos da região, o forte vento provocou ainda estragos em toldos e placares. 
Mais a Sul, no distrito de Beja, os bombeiros não registaram quaisquer ocorrência. 

Diário Digital


----------



## Kraliv (6 Mar 2009 às 12:13)

Boas,



Fim-de-semana 


O dia amanheceu cinzentão e com bastante humidade. A temperatura mínima foi de 7,8ºC.

Neste momento o sol começa a querer aparecer e a temperatura já atingiu os 14,3ºC.

O vento diminuiu substancialmente de velocidade em relação a ontem, tendo a rajada máxima até o momento sido de, apenas, 36km/h (11.15h)


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2009 às 15:38)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Vento moderado com rajadas que se têm intensificado nas últimas horas.

14,3 ºC e 1020 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2009 às 17:33)

Estremoz de hoje:

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,3 ºC (14h11)
Mínima = 6,3 ºC (00h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Depois do vento muito forte por volda das 13/15 horas, que fez disparar a temperatura, agora acalmou e a temperatura começou a descer.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,3 ºC* (dia 6); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mar 2009 às 09:47)

Bom Dia

a manhã começou com algum nevoreiro mas rapidamente se dissipou..

agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado..de momento não tenho a temperatura disponível 

aqui fica uma foto tirada a 5 minutos..


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2009 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e com ar de Primavera, tive a máxima do ano e prontos, a partir de amanhã começa o fluxo de leste.

Máxima: 21.3ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Temperatura Máxima em várias cidades algarvias:

Tavira 22.9ºC
Albufeira 22.1ºC
Olhão: 21.3ºC
Almancil 20.5º
Faro (região de turismo) 20.4ºC
Faro/Aeroporto 19.6ºC (deve estar o termómetro avariado)


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2009 às 23:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e com ar de Primavera, tive a máxima do ano e prontos, a partir de amanhã começa o fluxo de leste.
> 
> Máxima: 21.3ºC
> mínima: 11.2ºC
> ...



Com essas temperaturas máximas, estão a começar a época balnear. Aqui no Porto há dias no Verão que não chegam aos 20º


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mar 2009 às 02:28)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo
> nevoeiro
> vento fraco
> 9.5ºC 

até amanhã


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

Dados Actuais :

> nevoeiro
> vento fraco a moderado
> 10.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado [ nuvens altas ]
> vento fraco 
> 19.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2009 às 16:08)

Boa tarde,

O dia segue com o céu um pouco nublado, por nuvens altas, não permitindo a temperatura estar tão elevada como ontem.
Ainda assim, a máxima já esteve nos 21,2ºC. Agora sigo com 20,1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2009 às 22:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O dia segue com o céu um pouco nublado, por nuvens altas, não permitindo a temperatura estar tão elevada como ontem.
> Ainda assim, a máxima já esteve nos 21,2ºC. Agora sigo com 20,1ºC.



Olha que o dia de hoje foi mais quente do que ontem. Por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC

Resumo das temperaturas máximas hoje no Algarve:

Albufeira: 22.2ºC
Almancil: 23.7ºC
Faro(Aeroporto) 21.9ºC
Olhão 22.5ºC
Tavira: 23.4ºC
Sagres: 20.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2009 às 22:37)

Estremoz de hoje:

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 21,0 ºC (14h42)
Mínima = 9,8 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC (*!!!*)
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *21,0 ºC* (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mar 2009 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde

o dia por aqui tem estado com um cheirinho a Verão 

céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco

às 16h tinha 23.0ºC  venha o calor...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

Estremoz de hoje:

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 21,0 ºC (15h26)
Mínima = 9,9 ºC (00h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,7 ºC (!!!)
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Dia típico de Primavera, com muito sol e algumas nuvens altas translúcidas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 21,0 ºC (dia 8 e dia 9); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Dados de hoje:

TMáx: 20,6ºC
TMin: 12ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2009 às 18:35)

Estremoz de hoje:

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 22,1 ºC (15h55)
Mínima = 12,3 ºC (07h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Moderada subida da temperatura, especialmente da mínima. Ainda não se atingiram os 23,1 ºC de máxima nem os 1,8 ºC de mínima registados em Março do ano passado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *22,1 ºC* (dia 10); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brunomc (10 Mar 2009 às 19:13)

ultimas temperaturas registadas :

16h00 - 23.5ºC

19h00 - 21.0ºC 

edit: 

21H00 - 16.5ºC


mais um dia de céu praticamente limpo com algum calor e um ventinho fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui, céu com nuvens altas e bem mais fresquinho graças ao levante.

Máxima: 19.1ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 10:23)

Em Alcácer do Sal 20°C


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 10:37)

Em Grândola o carro marca 20°C...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2009 às 12:48)

Por aqui, dia quentinho sigo com 22.9ºC e vento de leste.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2009 às 12:53)

Às 11h, Aljezur estava com *24,5ºC*!
Esta sim, começa a ser uma temperatura de destaque para a hora que é, e para o mês em que estamos.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 13:46)

Grândola com 24,5°C...


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Grândola agora mesmo 25,1°C...máxima do ano aqui o máximo anterior era de 24,7°C ontem.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Mar 2009 às 17:03)

tarde quente por aqui ...temperaturas entre os 23ºC e 25ºC 

o céu tem estado limpo e o vento muito fraco   belo dia para dar uma voltinha até a praia mas infelizmente ainda não estou de férias


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

A máxima em Grândola foi de 25,1°C...agora estão 23,2°C...


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 18:24)

Belo final de tarde por Grândola, vou com 20,9°C e vento nulo...


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

miguel disse:


> Belo final de tarde por Grândola, vou com 20,9°C e vento nulo...



que mínimas tens tido nos últimos dias ai em Grândola??


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

stormy disse:


> que minimas tens tido nos ultimos dias ai em grandola??



Eu só cheguei a Grândola hoje! mas posso adiantar que desde o início do ano a mínima mais baixa foi de -6,0°C no dia 9 de Janeiro e a máxima mais alta de 25,1°C hoje mesmo...


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

Agora aqui por Grândola estão 11,9°C,70%HR, 1024hpa, ponto de orvalho 6,7°C e vento fraco 2,2km/h NE


----------



## Brunomc (11 Mar 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite :-)



Dados actuais : 

> céu limpo
> vento nulo 
> 15.5¤C


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2009 às 00:08)

Estremoz (dados de Quarta-feira):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 22,1 ºC (12h06)
Mínima = 12,9 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,1 ºC (dia 10 e dia 11); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2009 às 10:04)

Em Grândola as noites ainda são muito frias, tive mínima de 6,4°C...agora já vai a aquecer e estão 16,0°C


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2009 às 13:11)

Em Grândola estão a está hora 23,6°C e vento muito fraco...


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2009 às 13:30)

Grândola com 24°C


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2009 às 14:50)

miguel disse:


> Eu só cheguei a grândola hoje! mas posso adiantar que desde o início do ano a mínima mais baixa foi de -6,0°C no dia 9 de Janeiro e a máxima mais alta de 25,1°C hoje mesmo...



-6Cº DEVE HAVER ALGUMA INCONGRUÊNCIA na lagoa de Sto André que é muito perto dai tive uma mínima absoluta de 1.3Cº idêntica à de Lisboa-Olivais norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

stormy disse:


> -6CºDEVE HAVER ALGUMA INCONGRUENCIA na lagoa de sto andre que é muito perto dai tive uma minima absoluta de 1.3Cº identica á de lisboa-olivais norte



Não há incongruências. 

Conheço muito bem o Alentejo e posso dizer que a zona de Grândola é bastante fria durante a noite, mesmo nas noites de Verão.


----------



## rozzo (12 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

pois além da diferença óbvia dos locais, há ainda diferença das condições de medição..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 18:58)

rozzo disse:


> pois além da diferença óbvia dos locais, há ainda diferença das condições de medição..



As máximas são muito mais discutíveis e sujeitas a um menor rigor de medição do que as mínimas.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2009 às 19:31)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 23,2 ºC (13h40)
Mínima = 12,2 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *23,2 ºC *(dia 12); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2009 às 20:23)

Aqui em Grândola é muito comum mínimas negativas de inverno...nesse dia dos -6°C tive -1,7°C em Setúbal...como disse o Daniel de noite Grândola é fria e com muita geada de inverno...no verão é um forno principalmente de dia. 

A mínima de hoje foi de 6,7°C e a máxima foi a mesma de ontem 25,1°C...agora já vai a arrefecer e estão 15,2°C e  54%HR...


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

Em Grândola tenho agora 12,6°C,60%HR,1025hpa e vento nulo...


----------



## bezaranha (12 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

stormy disse:


> -6CºDEVE HAVER ALGUMA INCONGRUENCIA na lagoa de sto andre que é muito perto dai tive uma minima absoluta de 1.3Cº identica á de lisboa-olivais norte



Atenção que a Costa de Sto André está junto ao mar e tem temperaturas completamente diferentes de Grândola que está num "buraco". Além disso têm a Serra de Grândola pelo meio. Apesar de estarem a cerca de 30Km de distancia têm temperaturas completamente diferentes. Até  se nota bem a diferença de temperaturas entre Santiago do Cacém e a Costa de Sto André que ficam muito mais perto uma da outra...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de manhã caótica à entrada de Faro cerca de 1h20m para fazer o percurso Olhão - Faro, dia de céu limpo e com algum calor.

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC


----------



## Brunomc (12 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

Boa Noite


Dados Actuais :

> Céu limpo
> Vento Fraco
> 16.0ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2009 às 23:06)

Grândola actualmente:

11,2°C
64%HR
1025hpa 
0,0km/h
De point 4,7°C


----------



## Brunomc (12 Mar 2009 às 23:08)

> Grândola actualmente:
> 
> 11,2°C
> 64%HR
> ...




Estou a ver que as noites aí ainda estão muito frias...

2 estações do IM uma a norte e uma a sul de Grândola às 22h

Alcácer do Sal - 12.4ºC
Alvalade - 10.7ºC


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 12:47)

bezaranha disse:


> Atenção que a Costa de Sto André está junto ao mar e tem temperaturas completamente diferentes de Grândola que está num "buraco". Além disso têm a Serra de Grândola pelo meio. Apesar de estarem a cerca de 30Km de distancia têm temperaturas completamente diferentes. Até se nota bem a diferença de temperaturas entre Santiago do Cacém e a Costa de Sto André que ficam muito mais perto uma da outra...



Olá conterrânea
Eu passo as ferias e bastantes fins de semana na lagoa e vivi lá em pequeno até aos 4 anos....esse lugar é lindoe a nível climático a única coisa que não gosto é da nortada
Em Santiago (200mts) faz mais frio de inverno e calor de Verão do que em santo André mas mesmo assim Santiago partilha de um clima suave pois a serra de Grândola e todas as serras do litoral alentejano e Algarve protegem a costa das bolsas de ar frio que se formam de inverno e á noite na depressão do 
Sado, mesmo assim devido á influencia do estuário do Sado o clima de Alcácer é mais temperado do que o de Alvalade do Sado ou outras zonas da depressão do Sado e, por exemplo, Odemira também tem um clima mais temperado e moderado que Alvalade do Sado e Almodôvar, etc.
O que eu pensava era que Grândola também não era muito agreste climaticamente e que se assemelhava a Alcácer ou Odemira....
De resto o clima de santo André é suave com verões moderados sendo que em dias de vento de leste chega a ser muito quente e invernos suaves com medias das temperaturas das mais quentes do pais por alguns meses...mesmo de Verão com nortada o tempo não arrefece muito sendo que as máximas rondam os 23-25 e as mínimas os 15-17 só que a humidade e o vento fazem aumentar imenso a sensação de frio (tal como no inverno).
as plantas tropicais dão-se bem.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

O frio contínua de noite por Grândola esta noite tive de mínima 5,3°C...e neste momento vou com 24,2°C ligeiramente menos que nos últimos dois dias.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 14:59)

Saí de Grândola com 25°C...agora a caminho de Setúbal o carro marca constantemente 26°C e 27°C...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

stormy disse:


> o clima de alcaçer é mais temperado do que o de alvalade do sado ou outras zonas da sepressao do sado e, por exemplo, odemira tambem tem um clima mais temperado e moderado que alvalade do sado e almodovar, etc.
> o que eu pensava era que grandola tambem nao era muito agreste climaticamente e que se assemelhava a alcacer ou odemira....



Falas com pouca razão neste aspecto.
Odemira sofre uma influência marítima muito maior do que Alcácer do Sal, aliás, Alcácer do Sal é muito equiparável a Alvalade, quer nas mínimas, quer nas máximas.
As máximas, durante o Verão, são muitas vezes mais altas em Alcácer do Sal do que em Alvalade; as mínimas são idênticas nos dois locais, embora Alvalade apresente uma tendência para ser um pouco mais fria.
Toda a zona entre Alcácer do Sal e Alvalade, passando por Grândola, beneficia de condições favoráveis a grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos e aquecimentos diurnos.


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 17:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Falas com pouca razão neste aspecto.
> Odemira sofre uma influência marítima muito maior do que Alcácer do Sal, aliás, Alcácer do Sal é muito equiparável a Alvalade, quer nas mínimas, quer nas máximas.
> As máximas, durante o Verão, são muitas vezes mais altas em Alcácer do Sal do que em Alvalade; as mínimas são idênticas nos dois locais, embora Alvalade apresente uma tendência para ser um pouco mais fria.
> Toda a zona entre Alcácer do Sal e Alvalade, passando por Grândola, beneficia de condições favoráveis a grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos e aquecimentos diurnos.



eu diria assim:
" Alcácer do Sal é  equiparável a Alvalade em termos de amplitude térmica.
As máximas (e as mínimas), durante o Verão (e inverno), são um pouco mais altas em Alcácer do Sal do que em Alvalade.
Alvalade apresente uma tendência para ser um pouco mais fria.
Toda a zona entre Alcácer do Sal e Alvalade, passando por Grândola, beneficia de condições favoráveis a grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos e aquecimentos diurnos".


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2009 às 18:23)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 22,8 ºC (15h18)
Mínima = 12,7 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no dia de hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,2 ºC (dia 12); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

stormy disse:


> eu diria assim:
> "Falas com pouca razão neste aspecto.
> Odemira sofre uma influência marítima muito maior do que Alcácer do Sal, aliás, Alcácer do Sal é muito equiparável a Alvalade em termos de amplitude termica  .
> As máximas ( e as minimas), durante o Verão ( e inverno), são um pouco mais altas em Alcácer do Sal do que em Alvalade.
> ...



Como é que tu podes corrigir uma citação minha, indo ainda contra a tua própria tese, apresentada há umas horas ?


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 20:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Como é que tu podes corrigir uma citação minha, indo ainda contra a tua própria tese, apresentada há umas horas ?



"Alcácer do Sal é equiparável a Alvalade em termos de amplitude termica ( talvez tenha amplitudes um pouco menores)  .
As máximas (e as mínimas), durante o Verão (e inverno), são um pouco mais altas em Alcácer do Sal do que em Alvalade.
Alvalade apresente uma tendência para ser mais fria.
Toda a zona entre Alcácer do Sal e Alvalade, passando por Grândola, beneficia de condições favoráveis a grandes arrefecimentos nocturnos e aquecimentos diurnos".

esta é a minha tese.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2009 às 22:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC


----------



## bezaranha (13 Mar 2009 às 23:17)

stormy disse:


> Olá conterrânea
> Eu passo as ferias e bastantes fins de semana na lagoa e vivi lá em pequeno até aos 4 anos....esse lugar é lindoe a nível climático a única coisa que não gosto é da nortada
> Em Santiago (200mts) faz mais frio de inverno e calor de Verão do que em santo André mas mesmo assim Santiago partilha de um clima suave pois a serra de Grândola e todas as serras do litoral alentejano e Algarve protegem a costa das bolsas de ar frio que se formam de inverno e á noite na depressão do
> Sado, mesmo assim devido á influencia do estuário do Sado o clima de Alcácer é mais temperado do que o de Alvalade do Sado ou outras zonas da depressão do Sado e, por exemplo, Odemira também tem um clima mais temperado e moderado que Alvalade do Sado e Almodôvar, etc.
> ...



Já que somos conterrâneos, permite-me corrigir o nome da localidade que nos torna isso, lagoa de Sto André é aquela parte com água onde vivem os patos e outras avezinhas! A localidade chama-se Costa, COSTA de Sto André!!!! Desculpa mas é uma luta antiga


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2009 às 18:20)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima = 15,5 ºC; Temperatura máxima = 26 ºC.

Hoje foi um dia de Inverno verdadeiramente escaldante.


----------



## bezaranha (14 Mar 2009 às 20:20)

Santo André,  segundo o meu termómetro (ñ mto fiavel), máx. 20.8, min 13.3


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC


----------



## stormy (14 Mar 2009 às 23:39)

bezaranha disse:


> Santo André,  segundo o meu termómetro (ñ mto fiavel), máx. 20.8, min 13.3



bate certo com a EMA de sineso truque é po-lo num local com permanente sombra, bem arejado e a 1.5 ou 2mts do chaoé facil
o meu na costa de sto andre está pendurado num telheiro virado a norte dentro de uma gaiola de passaros e de um modo que nao apanha sol nunca .


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite,

Aqui na cidade de Lagoa, a máxima foi de 25,8ºC!! (VERÃO!!!)

Já no Sitio das Fontes, esteve mais quente, com 27,9ºC de máxima (similar aos 27,5ºC registados pela estação do IM de Portimão)!!

Já nem digo primavera, mas sim, o Verão está ai!!! Pelos menos por agora!!!


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

Boa Noite

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]
> vento fraco
> 10.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 09:12)

Bom Dia


Dados actuais : 

> céu limpo
> vento fraco
> 11.0¤C


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 11:43)

Dados Actuais :

> Céu limpo
> Vento fraco
> 20.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 11:54)

cá estão as formações convectivas a S/SE  

mas não vai dar em nada..lol


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Mar 2009 às 15:16)

Magnífico cenário de Altocumulus com virga e, a sudeste, umas belas Cumulus congestus!!! Será que evoluem para a "rainha das nuvens"??? Há quanto tempo não avisto uma cumulunimbus...
Sigo com 22ºC... Tempo absolutamente primaveril.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2009 às 17:10)

Estremoz: Tarde de muito calor e com alguma nebulosidade de evolução, típica dos meses da Primavera.






(Peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade da imagem)


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 17:11)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo e pouco nublado a E/SE
> vento fraco
> 25.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

parece haver uma pequena formação de células na fronteira entre o Alentejo e Espanha..


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2009 às 17:33)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Magnífico cenário de Altocumulus com virga e, a sudeste, umas belas Cumulus congestus!!! Será que evoluem para a "rainha das nuvens"??? Há quanto tempo não avisto uma cumulunimbus...




A avaliar pela sombra no satélite, pelas 17:00 já eram Cb's.






O rebelo e o saul do meteoalerta estão agora aí próximos de Moura, queres ir ter com eles ?


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

> A avaliar pela sombra no satélite, pelas 17:00 já eram Cb's.


 

Vince onde posso ver essas imagens de satélite ??


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2009 às 17:51)

Brunomc disse:


> Vince onde posso ver essas imagens de satélite ??



http://oiswww.eumetsat.int/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/index.htm
(Só tem actualização horária, com atraso de 20m, e a última do dia é a das 18h nesta altura do ano)

Alternativa:
http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=vis&type=loop


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2009 às 17:55)

> http://oiswww.eumetsat.int/IPPS/html...ENT5/index.htm
> (Só tem actualização horária, com atraso de 20m, e a última do dia é a das 18h nesta altura do ano)
> 
> Alternativa:
> http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=vis&type=loop



ok..obrigado 

tive agora a ver o radar do IM e parece que essas células já largaram umas pingas


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 25,9 ºC (15h05)
Mínima = 13,4 ºC (03h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Dia quente, com alguma nebulosidade de evolução durante a tarde, com magníficas células de desenvolvimento vertical a sueste.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *25,9 ºC* (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

Ainda deu para 6 descargas negativas





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


Apesar de serem em Espanha, não foram detectadas pela rede espanhola 





http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

Dados de hoje:
Cidade de Lagoa:
TMáx: 21,6ºC
TMin: 13ºC

Sitio das Fontes:
TMáx: 23,3ºC
TMin: 8,6ºC

Interessante a diferença do interior da cidade para a zona rural!


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 00:33)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo
> vento fraco
> 15.5¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 00:46)

Brunomc disse:


> Dados Actuais :
> 
> > céu limpo
> > vento fraco
> > 15.5¤C



Confirmo. 

Passei por aí às 23:30h e registei *16,0 ºC* com o carro.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2009 às 11:17)

Curiosidade: tenho um termómetro Tronic (LIDL) para além da estação meteorológica, com registos a partir de 2003. Neste Tronic, entre os anos de 2003 e 2008, a média das temperaturas mínimas em Estremoz para o mês de Março é de 8,2 ºC, enquanto a média das temperaturas máximas também para este mês é de 18,2 ºC.
Sendo assim, quer isto dizer que estes últimos dias as temperaturas aqui na região têm estado muito acima daqueles valores (cerca de 6 ºC acima da média na temperatura mínima e cerca de 9 ºC acima da média na temperatura máxima). E hoje promete ser mais um dia de bastante calor.


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Sendo assim, quer isto dizer que estes últimos dias as temperaturas aqui na região têm estado muito acima daqueles valores (cerca de 6 ºC acima da média na temperatura mínima e cerca de 9 ºC acima da média na temperatura máxima). E hoje promete ser mais um dia de bastante calor.





Se não me enganei nas minhas contas ou nos dados, Portalegre está em onda de calor oficial desde Sábado (tal como Lisboa, Bragança foi apenas ontem), Beja poderá ficar hoje ao 6º dia e em Faro não há onda de calor.

















*Notas:*
- As anomalias não são rigorosamente estas, pois presumo que o IM deve fazer cálculos dia a dia mas eu não tenho esses dados, mas não deve andar longe disto pois estamos a meio do mês, penso que as anomalias até poderão ser (muito ligeiramente) superiores.
- Faro foi com a Normal anterior, não tenho a mais recente


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 16:51)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo
> vento fraco 
> 26.0¤C


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2009 às 16:56)

Hoje a tarde já segue por aqui mais fresca (máxima de 24,7 ºC), pois surgiu o vento que, por vezes, sopra moderado de leste. 

É esse mesmo vento que arrastou a massa de ar seco para junto do litoral, tendo feito disparar as temperaturas máximas no Litoral Oeste. Que é feito da brisa marítima e da nortada no Litoral Oeste?


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mar 2009 às 18:01)

Boas,




Por cá, 24ºC neste momento.

A temperatura máxima registada hoje foi de 25ºC


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo 
> vento fraco 
> 20.0¤C


----------



## bezaranha (16 Mar 2009 às 23:34)

Hoje no meu termómetro (que não deve ser de fiar)
máx.: 26.3 ??
min.: 14.2


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2009 às 23:42)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 24,7 ºC (16h07)
Mínima = 14,7 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O vento durante a tarde deu para refrescar um pouco o ambiente.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

bezaranha disse:


> Hoje no meu termómetro (que não deve ser de fiar)
> máx.: 26.3 ??
> min.: 14.2



Sines ultrapassou os 25ºC.
Por isso os 26,3ºC que registaste não devem andar longe da realidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Sim, pessoal o Algarve está mesmo bom, nenhuma onda de calor temperaturas normais, o que não é normal é o vento que está na rua, sopra moderado a forte de leste, e o mar range como a querer entrar terra adentro.

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC
actual: 15.8ºC não fosse o vento e eu diria quase uma noite de verão

Só é pena a bóia de Faro ter afundado porque dados não existem, mas isto pelo barulho deve andar a rondar os 3 a 4,5 metros, só mais um bocadinho e leva o resto das casas do pessoal de Lisboa na Ilha da Fuzeta.


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

Boas.
Actualmente:
Temperatura 17ºC
Orvalho 10ºC
RH 64%
Vento 080º 19kt (E @ 35km/h)
Pressão 1018hpa
Máxima 23ºC
Chuva nem vê-la há algum tempo...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2009 às 11:33)

Estremoz: Madrugada e manhã com vento moderado com rajadas de leste, o que fez diminuir significativamente a temperatura, comparativamente aos últimos dias. Neste momento estão 19 ºC e 1021 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2009 às 13:07)

Boas, por aqui, os nossos amigos espanhóis abriram a porta hoje, vento moderado a forte por vezes com rajadas, neste momento, céu limpo com cerca de 20ºC.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, os nossos amigos espanhóis abriram a porta hoje, vento moderado a forte por vezes com rajadas, neste momento, céu limpo com cerca de 20ºC.



Deve estar interessante com a compressão das isobáras em Gibraltar. E vai manter-se forte até ao início da tarde de amanhã.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Boa tarde,

De acordo com a estação do Sitio das Fontes, sigo com 22,4ºC neste momento.

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 57,9 km/h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2009 às 14:53)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui a temperatura amena paira nos 22ºC e o vento não se sente tão forte como noutras terras Algarvias...

Por vezes é moderado de SE mas se for á praia ai sim sente-se mais...

O mar esta brutal para o Surf... e segundo o modelo maritimo do IM irá continuar forte com ondulações que podera chegar aos 4m de altura durante a semana...

Viva o levante, pois sempre desencadeia uma ULL


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo 
> vento
moderado
> 23.0¤C


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2009 às 17:31)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 21,7 ºC (15h32)
Mínima = 11,6 ºC (06h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*O vento moderado ao longo de todo o dia fez baixar a temperatura de forma moderada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Kraliv (17 Mar 2009 às 18:23)

Boas,



Dia ventoso, com a rajada máxima a atingir cerca de 42km/h.


A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 22,1ºC e neste momento a temperatura está nos 20ºC e o vento nos 12,6km/h SSE


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mar 2009 às 18:31)

Dados Actuais :

> Céu muito nublado

> Vento moderado

> 21.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mar 2009 às 20:53)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado [ nuvens altas ]
> vento fraco a moderado 
> 18.5¤C


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2009 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, continua a ventania, e tudo o vento leva, dia de céu limpo, e temperaturas normais.

Máxima: 21.4ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC (mínima mais alta do mês)

Nota: Referir que já estão fechadas 4 barras marítimas são:Lagos, Alvor, Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António, a barra Faro/Olhão está proibida a entrada à navegação com menos de 10 metros de comprimento, a nunca barra aberta é a de Portimão.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2009 às 23:51)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 21,1 ºC (16h01)
Mínima =  9,0 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Vento moderado apenas durante a manhã e início da tarde. Os valores de temperatura já baixaram para valores normais desta época do ano, com tempo muito fresco às primeiras horas da manhã. Regista-se também uma clara descida da pressão atmosférica, associado ao deslocamento para nordeste do Anticiclone que se encontrava localizado a norte da Península Ibérica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui dia tranquilo, com pouco vento de SE e temperatura agradavel nos 21ºC...

Começam aparecer as nuvens altas nestas bandas...

O estado do mar é revolto com sets de 2m perfeitos para o surf...

Optimo dia para gozar uma praia...para quem pode o que não é o meu caso


----------



## Brunomc (19 Mar 2009 às 17:03)

Boa Tarde

por aqui o céu está com um tom branco..diria que tenho 50% de luz solar...

está uma tarde abafada.. isto é sinal de trovoadas por perto...

a temperatura está nos 22.5ºC - 23.0ºC e o vento está fraco..


----------



## GARFEL (19 Mar 2009 às 18:36)

Boa tarde
alguem me pode proporcionar uma run para 4/4   até    11/4
algarve
albufeira
sei que ainda é muito cedo mas.................
obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2009 às 19:38)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 21,9 ºC (15h17)
Mínima = 10,1 ºC (06h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brunomc (19 Mar 2009 às 20:41)

neste momento tenho céu limpo , vento fraco de SE/E e tenho 16.5¤C


----------



## bezaranha (20 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

Vila Nova de Sto André
19/03/09
máx. 20.6ºC
min. 14.9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mar 2009 às 08:21)

Bom Dia

inicio de manhã com poeira no céu e vento fraco

a temperatura está nos 11.0ºC 

aqui está a poeira..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia.

Estou desde as 8:30h em Portalegre.

Com o termómetro já devidamente ambientado, reporto *19,7 ºC* actualmente; bastante ameno.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 09:59)

Actualmente com *20,4 ºC* em Portalegre, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 11:51)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Actualmente com *20,4 ºC* em Portalegre, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.



A estação do IM reportou um valor de *20,3 ºC* às 10h UTC; bastante próximo do valor que medi com a minha instrumentação.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mar 2009 às 13:05)

por aqui uns 21.5¤C  :-D


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mar 2009 às 15:16)

no Algarve parece haver pequenas células em formação mas dissipam-se logo..tá dificil


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 15:36)

Por Portalegre, a máxima até ao momento foi de *25,3 ºC*, precisamente às 15h.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mar 2009 às 16:19)

parece que já pinga no algarve..alguém confirma ??


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 16:34)

Brunomc disse:


> parece que já pinga no algarve..alguém confirma ??



Aqui está a animação


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mar 2009 às 16:36)

> Aqui está a animação


 

uma boa célula..


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2009 às 16:41)

Informação recolhida no Posto de Turismo da Quarteira (via telefone): Ocorrência de um aguaceiro durante 10 minutos, acompanhado com um trovão.

A célula formou-se sobre terra emersa e dirigiu-se para o mar (sudoeste); já deverá ter entrado em fase de dissipação.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 16:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Informação recolhida no Posto de Turismo da Quarteira (via telefone): Ocorrência de um aguaceiro durante 10 minutos, acompanhado com um trovão.



Aqui está essa descarga detectada


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

que sorte


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2009 às 18:40)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 23,8 ºC (15h23)
Mínima = 13,1 ºC (04h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Hoje o dia foi mais quente que ontem, com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste; bruma ao final da tarde nas regiões a oeste de Estremoz.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

miguel disse:


>



EPPPÁÁ que tarde animada por Quarteira, as descargas foram tantas que até fiquei maluco   a crise é tanta que até com uma descarga fica tudo maluco.

1 trovão, que porca miséria  agora pergunto, porque raio o IM não registou nada ?? cheira-me a esturro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

Agora por Santa Eulália, Elvas, o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco e estão *17,0 ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

Boas, um trovão em Quarteira, mas o que aconteceu na realidade foi um turista inglês que atirou pela janela umas panelas e ligou a mangueira para refrescar-se e o pessoal na rua gritava está a chover. 

Bom agora mais sério um dia de verão apesar da nebulosidade alta, tive a máxima mais alta, num 1º dia de Primavera mas que mais pareceu ser de Verão.

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 12.1ºC
actual: 20.4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

boa noite 


céu limpo e vento fraco de NW 

estou com 15.0¤C


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mar 2009 às 00:41)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo 
> vento fraco 
> 12.0¤C


----------



## trepkos (21 Mar 2009 às 01:19)

Cheguei agora da Casa Branca, lá estava vento moderado com céu limpo.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

Pessoal do Algarve, o que relatam? Já conseguem ver alguma coisa? 

É que vendo a imagem de satélite já se está a formar alguma coisa para esses lados...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2009 às 15:39)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima de 9 ºC e agora estão já 24,5 ºC. No céu começa a aparecer nebulosidade de evolução.

*Foto 15h15*


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2009 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e nada mais, que bom a continuar assim, 0 mm em Março a dura realidade ao virar de página.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC (mínima do dia neste momento)

A temperatura mínima registada durante a madrugada foi mais de verão de 18.0ºC.

Por este andar, ainda vou ter noite tropical em Março, cada vez mais acredito o clima anda doido, seca desde 2005 uma constante tirando alguns períodos, este ano a seca severa e extrema vai ser uma realidade, só mudando muita coisa, e este ano não vejo nada, como vi em relação ao ano passado, principalmente como Abril do ano passado.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2009 às 22:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...) seca desde 2005 uma constante tirando alguns períodos, este ano a seca severa e extrema vai ser uma realidade (...)



Não concordo plenamente contigo; estive a ver no meu blogue (pesquisei ALGARVE + INUNDAÇÕES no campo superior esquerdo de pesquisas no blogue) e reparei que existem muitas referências a inundações no Algarve. O que pode estar a acontecer é uma tendência para que as precipitações sejam cada vez mais concentradas.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 00:22)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado / neblina em algumas zonas

> vento fraco 

> 10.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2009 às 15:38)

Imagem de satélite às 13h20:




CopyRight@WeatherOnline

Áreas com prováveis desenvolvimento convectivos com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas (a partir das 16h00): Concelhos de Mourão, Reguengos de Monsaraz e Alandroal.

Últimas imagens de satélite


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2009 às 16:38)

Imagem de satélite às 16h15. O círculo vermelho corresponde à área onde há maior probabilidade de trovoadas até ao final da tarde de hoje. 






*ALERTA AMARELO: Distritos de Évora e Beja (Possibilidade de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo e acompanhados por trovoadas).*


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

Pessoal do Sul, o que relatam? 

Isso parece estar animado junto á fronteira


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2009 às 17:47)

Várias células em desenvolvimento a sueste de Estremoz:


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

por aqui céu muito nublado..

temperatura entre 21-22ºC


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2009 às 17:57)

Boas,
Eu e o Rebelo estamos em Portel (acho eu) onde interceptamos uma célula que agora está sobre nós a largar muita chuva depois de alguns raios.











Temos umas fotos interessantes, para pôr mais logo.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

Será que esta animação chega cá?


----------



## trepkos (22 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

Aqui a zona de Évora não deve chegar nada, mas no radar a zona de moura está a levar com tudo, parece uma zona de guerra


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 18:29)

vejo uma célula a Norte de mim...provávelmente a que tá pros lados de Coruche..


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 18:36)

O Meteoalerta estão em directo em Évora, Gargal nas bombas de gasolina

http://www.meteoalerta.com/meteotv.html

Há acção, vejam


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2009 às 18:45)

Entretanto algumas células estão agora a passar perto de Estremoz ... Já oiço trovões.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 18:57)

já vi um relâmpago pro lado de Montemor-o-Novo ..


----------



## David sf (22 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

Vince disse:


> Boas,
> Eu e o Rebelo estamos em Portel (acho eu) onde interceptamos uma célula que agora está sobre nós a largar muita chuva depois de alguns raios.



Pois aqui, em Vera Cruz, 9 km a sul de Portel, nada. Zero de precipitação, zero de trovoada. Viu-se a célula a norte, mas por aqui fiquei a ver navios.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

tive 5 minutos na varanda e vi quase 10 relâmpagos a Este aqui de Vendas Novas


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

Estremoz: Alguma chuva fraca que deu para molhar o solo. Mas a trovoada não chegou até cá. Agora, com o cair da noite, entrou-se numa fase de dissipação da nebulosidade.

Neste momento estão 16,5 ºC e 1020 hPa.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 19:36)

a célula aqui a N/NE de mim continua activa e vai para NW...é so clarões e também oiço trovejar

edit 19h39 - já chove..e caem umas pedrinhas de granizo

edit 19h41 - agora é só uns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## trepkos (22 Mar 2009 às 20:04)

Brunomc disse:


> tive 5 minutos na varanda e vi quase 10 relâmpagos a Este aqui de Vendas Novas



Passou aqui uma enorme trovoada, muitos relampagos e trovões fortes, fui sair de carro e apanhei com uma enxurrada em cima e pedras de granizo bastante grandes, pensei de partir o vidro, contudo passou por cima de Monfurado a sudeste daqui, passou aqui apenas uma ponta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2009 às 20:08)

Por aqui, nada de nada, um belo dia para dar um passeio à beira-mar.

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2009 às 20:12)

Neste momento estou na zona de Vendas Novas após seguirmos a célula desde Évora andando para oeste. Entre Évora e Montemor foi um festival de descargas, a partir de Montemor começaram a escassear, embora ainda se aviste uma ou outra de vez em quando.
A temperatura pós precipitação caiu para os 13ºC


----------



## trepkos (22 Mar 2009 às 20:23)

Vince disse:


> Neste momento estou na zona de Vendas Novas após seguirmos a célula desde Évora andando para oeste. Entre Évora e Montemor foi um festival de descargas, a partir de Montemor começaram a escassear, embora ainda se aviste uma ou outra de vez em quando.
> A temperatura pós precipitação caiu para os 13ºC



Ela foi se afastando de Vendas Novas, ela atingiu em cheio a Vila de Santiago do Escoural e a serra de Monfurado a 15 daqui para sudoeste, aqui em Montemor ainda foi um belo festival de relâmpagos.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 13.5ºC


----------



## trepkos (23 Mar 2009 às 09:18)

Por aqui o dia acordou bastante nublado, e não está frio nenhum


----------



## trepkos (23 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

Por aqui está nublado por nuvens altas, abafado e o carro marca 21 graus


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

> Por aqui está nublado por nuvens altas, abafado e o carro marca 21 graus, a granizada de ontem que eu apanhei enquanto seguia a trovoada deixou-me o vidro do carro marcado



no meu marca 20.5ºC 

por aqui o céu também se apresenta muito nublado por nuvens altas e tenho o vento fraco..


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2009 às 17:49)

Será de esperar alguma animação para o final da tarde? Eu não arrisco ...

IMAGENS ANIMADAS DE SATÉLITE


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 17:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Será de esperar alguma animação para o final da tarde? Eu não arrisco ...
> 
> IMAGENS ANIMADAS DE SATÉLITE



Bem bem isto está molhado lá para baixo




Desculpem lá não estar a postar na minha área


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura por aqui está nos 17ºC, a pressão voltou a subir, está agora nos 1015,3hPa e o céu está nublado.

Pelo desenvolvimento das imagens do radar, a actividade formada ao largo do Algarve não deverá dar mais que alguns pingos para aqui durante o inicio da noite, isto se não se dissipar entretanto, que é o mais provável. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2009 às 00:20)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 20,7 (14h53)
Mínima = 10,0 ºC (06h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2009 às 01:32)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde.
> A temperatura por aqui está nos 17ºC, a pressão voltou a subir, está agora nos 1015,3hPa e o céu está nublado.
> 
> Pelo desenvolvimento das imagens do radar, a actividade formada ao largo do Algarve não deverá dar mais que alguns pingos para aqui durante o inicio da noite, isto se não se dissipar entretanto, que é o mais provável. Vamos aguardar.



Uma boa linha de instabilidade se formou e podera dar ventos a 70km/h...

E boa trovoada... agora e ver se chega ca!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2009 às 01:55)

Um pequeno alerta para o sotavento:

Medio: de chuva forte a muito forte;

Elevado: Trovoadas;

Medio: Vento constante e rajada;

Possivel formaçao de tornados:









Isto é um parecer meu e nao e nada de oficial...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2009 às 02:37)

A primeira benção cai do céu... aguaceiros...! começaram agora de forma dispersa e débil...

Já tinha saudades de dizer isto...


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2009 às 10:14)

O grosso da precipitação está a passar ao largo rumo a Espanha





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/index.jsp





http://www.sat24.com/


Há umas células interessantes embebidas no meio da nebulosidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2009 às 11:02)

Bons dias...

É verdade Vince... quase tudo ao lado... mas segundo o satélite parece vir uma boa célula em direcção ao sotavento...

Vamos ver no que dá, pois esta madrugada vi um ou outro clarão ao longe mas nada de especial... pois nem o barulho se ouvia...

Ver se esta célula explode por aqui


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2009 às 11:25)

]ToRnAdO[;136235 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias...
> 
> É verdade Vince... quase tudo ao lado... mas segundo o satelite parece vir uma boa celula em direcção ao sotavento...
> 
> ...



A célula está mesmo com bom aspecto.
Vamos lá ver no que dá.


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2009 às 12:04)

é dificil mas vamos ver se daqui a 4h temos algo em lisboa ( o dia esta mais quente que domingo)


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

Por aqui, até irrita uns meros chuviscos que miséria, não acredito em nada só vendo, os meros chuviscos simplesmente sujaram o carro, mais vale nem chover para sujar tudo..
O sol já espreita e aparece que chover só chuviscos e pouco mais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2009 às 13:11)

No comment 

Tanta parra para nenhuma uva...

Enfim!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2009 às 14:23)

Aqui em Faro contabilizei duas gotas de água suja ... que serviu apenas para sujar tudo o que as pessoas limpam !!

Março será o 6º mês consecutivo abaixo da média !!


----------



## CMPunk (24 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

Aqui em Mata Lobos, a 7km de Faro nem uma pinga de chuva que se ve, esta calor com 18.8º.
Está a ficar uma bela primavera este ano.


----------



## David sf (24 Mar 2009 às 16:16)

A animação da imagem de radar no site do IM é elucidativa: o São Pedro andou a gozar connosco. Foram horas e horas a fazer tangente ao Algarve e ao Alentejo e  não se passou nada ou quase nada.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mar 2009 às 18:59)

o IM previa trovoadas para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve no fim não houve nada..passou tudo ao lado


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2009 às 21:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Ao menos não tinha o carro na rua ... pois o que caiu parece que nem foi gotas de água .. parecia mais gotas de agua com pó ...



Sorte a tua, o meu estava na rua e ficou castanho(de notar que é preto) dessas duas pingas que caíram em Faro

Tivemos uma tarde fabulosa com algum calor, definitivamente acho que vou vender o pluviómetro sempre ganhe algum, já que aqui o deserto do Saara deve chegar em 2010.

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Mar 2009 às 23:26)

Boas.
Maxima 21º, minima 12ºC.

Neste momento

Temperatura: 15ºC
Orvalho: 13ºC
Úmidade: 89%
Pressão: 1012
Vento: 040º 03kt
Visibilidade: >10km
Tempo: Céu limpo.

Chuva? Isso nem ve-la. Vamos chegar ao Verão como deserto.
Vai ser lindo ir po aeroporto com 44ºC


----------



## frederico (25 Mar 2009 às 00:46)

Observando as imagens de radar de hoje, constatamos que a chuva desviou para a província de Huelva e de Cádiz. Nos últimos anos tenho reparado nas imagens de radar e de satélite que uma grande quantidade de manchas de precipitação que inicialmente estavam previstas para o sul do nosso país acabam por nos passar ao lado no Golfo de Cádiz e desviam todas para o sul da Andaluzia e para Marrocos. Aliás, este ano o extremo sul da Andaluzia está com uma precipitação acima do normal, pois tem desviado tudo para lá!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2009 às 01:01)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 22,1 (16h15)
Mínima = 11,3 ºC (06h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brunomc (25 Mar 2009 às 18:03)

por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas...daqui consigo ver a célula a Sw de mim..tava muito bem no terraço e pareceu me ver ao fundo uma espécie de cortina de agua..eu pensava que era efeito do sol mas não..

tenho 24.0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## mocha (25 Mar 2009 às 20:44)

venho aqui fazer vos inveja, pessoal da margem sul foi contemplado com uma trovoada pelas 18h


----------



## Brunomc (25 Mar 2009 às 20:48)

> venho aqui fazer vos inveja, pessoal da margem sul foi contemplado com uma trovoada pelas 18h



tiveste sorte  eu vi cá de longe..


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

frederico disse:


> Observando as imagens de radar de hoje, constatamos que a chuva desviou para a província de Huelva e de Cádiz. Nos últimos anos tenho reparado nas imagens de radar e de satélite que uma grande quantidade de manchas de precipitação que inicialmente estavam previstas para o sul do nosso país acabam por nos passar ao lado no Golfo de Cádiz e desviam todas para o sul da Andaluzia e para Marrocos. Aliás, este ano o extremo sul da Andaluzia está com uma precipitação acima do normal, pois tem desviado tudo para lá!



é de facto uma continua frustraçao para as almas  do sul do nosso pais


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2009 às 00:23)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 23,3 (15h13)
Mínima = 12,7 ºC (06h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Temperatura muito alta para esta hora da noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

Às 14h a estação da Barrosinha estava muito próxima dos 29,1ºC alcançados em Ponte de Lima a meio o mês.






Mas ainda assim longe dos 31,6ºC record absoluto para o mês de Março, obtido na Amareleja a 31 de Março de 2005.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo 
> vento fraco 
>  27.5¤C


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2009 às 18:35)

E a vencedora é, *Avis* com *6%* de humidade relativa ás 15h 





P.S-Para as donas de casa de Avis que hoje tiveram tantas dificuldades em secar a roupa, irão ser licitadas por este forum máquinas de secar roupa


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (26 Mar 2009 às 18:59)

Olá amigos de Portugal,

en la cidade de Huelva a 40 kms
do Algave, hoje foi un dia agradable,
con 23º de maxima e muito Sol.

En mi firma podem ver mi blog:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Brunomc (26 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

vou com 20.0¤C por aqui..


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2009 às 23:35)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 25,1 (14h20)
Mínima = 13,9 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Dia de muito calor, com predomínio de céu limpo durante a maior parte do dia; alguma nebulosidade alta para o final da tarde. Não acompanhamos a descida de quase 10 graus que já se registou hoje no litoral norte.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

Hoje seguimos também com um dia relativamente quente (mínima de 15,3 ºC); neste momento estão 23,4 ºC e 1012 hPa. O céu tem estado quase sempre muito nublado mas ainda não ocorreu precipitação.
É natural que esta tarde venham a ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas pelo nordeste alentejano; o dia começa a estar "abafado" e a pressão atmosférica está a baixar.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2009 às 17:12)

Estremoz: 23,7 ºC e 1008 hPa. Enorme descida da pressão atmosférica, o que quer dizer que a todo o momento pode surgir nebulosidade convectiva.


----------



## jorgepaulino (27 Mar 2009 às 17:36)

Estou em Pavia e daqui da minha casa consegue-se ver na direcção de Arraiolos as torres que estão neste momento no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Estou em Pavia e daqui da minha casa consegue-se ver na direcção de Arraiolos as torres que estão neste momento no Baixo Alentejo.



Exacto; aqui a partir de Estremoz dá para observar a enorme célula formada no Baixo Alentejo (Sul) e toda a nebulosidade que vai formando-se também na Beira Interior (Norte). Vou tirar uma fotografia de cada uma dessas situações e publico dentro de minutos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Estou em Pavia e daqui da minha casa consegue-se ver na direcção de Arraiolos as torres que estão neste momento no Baixo Alentejo.



Parece ser uma célula forte.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 18:16)

Parece mentira mas até aqui de Setúbal consigo ver os cúmulos dessa célula enorme do Interior do Alentejo


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

Está a subir ao longo do vale do Guadiana.











Ao largo de Portimão também parece que se está a formar qualquer coisa.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2009 às 18:39)

*Estremoz, 18h15*

*Olhando para Norte*





*e olhando para Sul*





Imagem de satélite às 17h00




CopyRight@Eumetsat2009


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

IM - Descargas Eléctricas registadas:






Evolução da situação, Imagens de Satélite:


----------



## frederico (27 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

Observando o radar, verifica-se que mais uma vez a precipitação passou-nos ao lado e foi para Marrocos e não para o Algarve e para o Baixo Alentejo. Infelizmente, o IM voltou a falhar a previsão. E o espectro da seca acentua-se...


----------



## Brunomc (27 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

Ja vou com uma temperatura de 16.0¤C :-D vai tar uma bela noite..venha a nortada


----------



## Brunomc (27 Mar 2009 às 21:04)

a pouco e pouco vai descendo..agora tenho 15.5¤C


----------



## Brunomc (27 Mar 2009 às 22:50)

ja vai nos 12.5¤C

:-D


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 25,2 (15h26)
Mínima da noite passada = 15,3 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 6,0 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

*Informação de última hora*: Troveja com alguma intensidade neste momento em Olhão, o radar mostra alguma precipitação vamos ver, trovoada a aproximar e são fortes.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 00:19)

Olá!!!
Vindo do nada, eis que começa a trovejar com violência!!!!
Surpresa!!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mar 2009 às 00:30)

Como é belo,
 a surpresa...
Na realidade, o principal factor que nos faz sempre mover,  
apesar de tantas frustrações , sobretudo em ciclo de seca...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 00:32)

O meu pluviómetro da estação das Fontes acabou de ser batizado!!!!! Já conta uns mm!!!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

Que sortudos!!

A estação do turismo de Faro já vai com 8,4mm desde as 0h.

E a noite promete animação!!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 00:41)

Novo TROVÂO ENORME!!!! Bem PERTO!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2009 às 00:50)

Pessoal do sul,por ai começaram bem o diapromessas não faltam.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 00:51)

Por Loulé já caiu granizo e tudo


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 00:54)

Pois é, parece que na zona de Faro, Olhão, Loulé, a coisa está a bombar!!!
A ver se vem mais alguma coisa até estes lados...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 01:06)

Chove cada vez com maior intensidade aqui em Lagoa!!!

Nas Fontes para já parou...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 01:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Informação de última hora*: Troveja com alguma intensidade neste momento em Olhão, o radar mostra alguma precipitação vamos ver, trovoada a aproximar e são fortes.




Pois bem, confirma-se a tendência para que as precipitações no sul sejam cada vez mais concentradas. Pode passar imenso tempo sem precipitação mas quando surge é muito concentrada. Esta é uma tendência que afecta o Algarve em particular.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 01:22)

Azul forte....é o tom destes relâmpagos que tudo iluminam!!!


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2009 às 01:55)

Bastante surpreendente a situação.


















Período	Positivas	Negativas	Total

23h - 24h |	1  |  7  | 8
00h - 01h | 3 |  53 | 56


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 01:57)

Radar Meteorológico à 01h50:




CopyRight@Weather UnderGround


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mar 2009 às 01:57)

Meus senhores... neste momento é o festival de raios!!!

Do melhor!!! 

É sempre a bombar!!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 02:01)

Acho que a luz caput em algumas regiões do Algarve.
A estação do Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal de Lagoa, não actualiza há 34 minutos.
A de Tavira não actualiza desde as 00:40.
A de São Brás de Alportel desde as 23:55.
A de Santa Bárbara de Nexe, Faro está sem pluviometro.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 02:03)

Aqui a electricidade nas Fontes foi ao ar com os relâmpagos!!!!
Fiquei com a estação offline!!!!
venha de lá mais trovoada!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 02:03)

]ToRnAdO[;137016 disse:
			
		

> Meus senhores... neste momento é o festival de raios!!! Do melhore!!!  É sempre a bombar!!!



Vila Real de S. António está mesmo no centro de uma célula que sobe pelo vale do Guadiana. Uma outra célula está a oeste de Mértola e uma terceira célula entre Portimão e Albufeira. A noite promete ...


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 02:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui a electricidade nas Fontes foi ao ar com os relâmpagos!!!!
> Fiquei com a estação offline!!!!
> venha de lá mais trovoada!!!!!!!!



Era o que eu dizia... 

Aquela descarga ao lado de Sines, deve ter sido vista de Setúbal.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mar 2009 às 02:15)

Sem luz...

QUE ESTOIRO!!!!


----------



## meteo (28 Mar 2009 às 02:20)

Que grande espectáculo devem estar a ter!  Aproveitem Algarvios


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mar 2009 às 02:21)

De repente parou ...

Só aguaceiros e sem nada mais a registar... nem ao longe!!

A luz voltou!! Quero mais


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mar 2009 às 02:33)

Definitivamente foi-se!!

Pode ser que venha mais segundo o sat... mas...

Foi bom!!!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2009 às 03:00)

Aqui também já acabou!!!
Para quem não estava à espera...já foi BOM!!!
Vivam as surpresas que a meteorologia sempre nos reserva!!!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 03:29)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h em algumas estações amadoras:

11,2mm - Faro, Turismo
5,1mm - Almancil
4,6mm - Albufeira
0,5mm - Monchique

Aquela linha de ar sobre o rio Tejo, vai impedir que a nebulosidade avance para norte, confeccionando toda a instabilidade à zona sul.


----------



## frederico (28 Mar 2009 às 04:00)

As imagens de radar mostram bons níveis de precipitação no sotavento algarvio. Desta vez não passou ao lado e não desviou para Marrocos ou para Cádiz.


----------



## CMPunk (28 Mar 2009 às 04:09)

Eu ainda ando acordado 

Venho dizer que foi fabuloso, estava em Faro e assisti a tudo, Chuva bastante forte e trovoada. Foi uma surpresa para mim e se calhar para todos aqui.

Agora cai alguma chuva fraca e estão 13.3º

No total a estação do posto de turismo regista até agora 14.2mm.
Para mim é pouco, sei bem que isto vai acabar, mas prontos foi bom ter uma surpresa.

Cumps


----------



## frederico (28 Mar 2009 às 04:19)

14.2 mm numa noite é óptimo. Mais 4 noites assim e atingia-se a média do mês...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2009 às 09:00)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que a luz caput em algumas regiões do Algarve.
> A estação do Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal de Lagoa, não actualiza há 34 minutos.
> A de Tavira não actualiza desde as 00:40.
> A de São Brás de Alportel desde as 23:55.
> A de Santa Bárbara de Nexe, Faro está sem pluviometro.



Eu não sabia que tinha uma estação aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe 

Confesso que fiquei extremamente supreendido .. pois não estava nada á espera !!!


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2009 às 10:36)

Parabéns aos algarvios contemplados coma trovoada  agora já não se podem queixar tanto de Março! apesar de ser uma gota no deserto seco que vai pelo Sul...Mas já tiveram em algumas zonas mais do dobro da chuva que tive aqui este mês


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2009 às 10:44)

Foi eupublicar o post e eis que rebenta uma bomba e a luz caput, que surpresa, nenhum modelo previu, nada mau 23 mm em apenas 5 horas e trovoada durante 2 horas.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 11:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu não sabia que tinha uma estação aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe
> 
> Confesso que fiquei extremamente supreendido .. pois não estava nada á espera !!!



Por acaso há bastantes estações espalhadas pelo Algarve.

Ontem além dessa de Santa Bárbara De Nexe, Faro, ALGARVE, descobri uma outra: 
- Benafim, Alto fica, Algarve

Só é pena a de Santa Bárbara de Nexe não ter dados da pluviosidade.
Deve ter o pluviometro entupido. 


Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h:

31,2mm - São Brás de Alportel
25,2mm - Tavira, Ciência Viva
24,1mm - Benafim, Alto fica, Loulé
22,6mm - Almancil
20,0mm - Faro, Posto de turismo
14,7mm - Albufeira
14,7mm - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa
1,8mm - Monchique


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2009 às 11:07)

Não tinha dado conta de ter chovido assim tanto  boa rega!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Agora um post tipo resumo, mesmo à meia-noite começa a chover, logo granizo pedras pequenas que durou cerca de 2 minutos, carros apitarem e sem luz, os raios e trovoada continuavam sem parar, fotos não tirei a trovoada estava mesmo por cima de mim a chuva era pouca, foi mais o aparato eléctrico entre as 00h00m e as 00h30m. Depois uma pausa e eis entre 00h47m e as 00h52m cai um raio mesmo perto da minha casa, e abrem a torneira lá de cima nesses 5 minutos caíram 8 mm. Depois foi mais 20 minutos de actividade eléctrica depois caput, mais ou menos 2 horas de trovoada, que saudades havia 6 meses que não ouvia tanta trovoada. Sei que acordei por volta das 5 horas da manhã e ainda chovia. Ao todo 23 mm, às vezes a Natureza surpreende e esta noite surpreendeu, não estava nada à espera, foi bom De referir que este é o dia mais chuvoso de 2009.

Neste momento, céu com algumas nuvens e 18ºC.


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Mar 2009 às 12:30)

Vivam.
Já tinha saudades de dormir ao som da trovoada 
Ora bem neste momento 18ºC e pressão 1003.
Vento 310º 13kt, visibilidade maior que 10km.
Pouco nublado.


----------



## squidward (28 Mar 2009 às 13:15)

Parabéns aos felizes contemplados...pena não haver fotos ou videos

Já tenho saudades de uma Trovoada desse género por aqui


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mar 2009 às 13:20)

Parabéns aos contemplados pela trovoada tenho saudades de uma trovoada


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2009 às 13:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Azul forte....é o tom destes relâmpagos que tudo iluminam!!!





ecobcg disse:


> Novo TROVÂO ENORME!!!! Bem PERTO!!!!!





CMPunk disse:


> Venho dizer que foi fabuloso, estava em Faro e assisti a tudo, Chuva bastante forte e trovoada.





			
				]ToRnAdO[;137016 disse:
			
		

> Meus senhores... neste momento é o festival de raios!!!





algarvio1980 disse:


> os raios e trovoada continuavam sem parar, fotos não tirei a trovoada estava mesmo por cima de mim


----------



## sandra santos (28 Mar 2009 às 13:55)

eu adormeci de tão cansada que estava,que quase nao dava pela travoadaeu adoro ir para a janela e nao vi nada


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

Vince disse:


>



 Amigos algarvios, tem de se redimir. A partir de agora, toca a dormir com as máquinas ao lado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Vince disse:


>



Os Algarvios nunca se safam, levam sempre na cabeça.

Neste momento sigo com 18,6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

Vince disse:


>



*Tempestade 28-03-2009 Portugal, Faro*
CopyRight@C14H1203​


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

Gerofil disse:


> *Tempestade 28-03-2009 Portugal, Faro*​




O vídeo está excelente. Principalmente o barulho de fundo.  

Mas fiquei um bocado triste ao vê-lo, pois a última vez que assisti a uma bela trovoada como essa foi em Setembro de 2007. 

Se as saudades matassem... ​


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 16:15)

Vince disse:


>



*Fotografias da trovoada tiradas em Vilamoura:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zezafsrm/3391351307


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Mar 2009 às 16:52)

Gerofil disse:


> *Tempestade 28-03-2009 Portugal, Faro*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI4DZwHwcBU
> CopyRight@C14H1203​



boas 

bons raios ai apanhados, belo som, algumas perguntas 

estavas a filmar para onde ? qual a distancia que estavas da  trovoada ?  

eu sei que pelo  som dá para ver mas tens algum mapa que possas mostrar de onde estavas a filmar e onde estava os raios a cair.

abraços


----------



## Brunomc (28 Mar 2009 às 18:42)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo 
> vento moderado a forte com rajadas

> 12.5¤C


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas bons raios ai apanhados, belo som, algumas perguntas  estavas a filmar para onde ? qual a distancia que estavas da  trovoada ? eu sei que pelo  som dá para ver mas tens algum mapa que possas mostrar de onde estavas a filmar e onde estava os raios a cair.
> abraços



Alto aí !!! 

O filme não é meu; foi caçado no youtube. 

Alandroal: Temp. mínima = 10 ºC; Temp. máxima = 20 ºC; Temp. actual = 15 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2009 às 20:45)

Boas, depois de uma noite animada, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima:11.1ºC
actual: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 23 mm ( 1 mês depois voltei a registar precipitação)

Vendo as imagens do Youtube sobre as trovoadas, penso que seja no centro de Faro devido ao depósito de água(fica próximo do liceu), a direcção é para leste (Olhão), se tiver enganado que os membros de Faro localizem melhor.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

Olá!

O dia de hoje rendeu aqui em Lagoa 9,5mm de precipitação, enquanto que no Sitio das Fontes acumulou 14,7mm de precipitação!!

Pequeno Offtopic:
Sou só eu, ou o site do wunderground tem estado com sérias dificuldades para se aceder ao mesmo??!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Pequeno Offtopic:
> Sou só eu, ou o site do wunderground tem estado com sérias dificuldades para se aceder ao mesmo??!!!



Não, não és só tu


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento moderado com algumas rajadas

> 10.0¤C


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2009 às 00:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, não és só tu



Ok. Pensei que pudesse ser só do meu pc!!


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 00:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Olá!
> 
> O dia de hoje rendeu aqui em Lagoa 9,5mm de precipitação, enquanto que no Sitio das Fontes acumulou 14,7mm de precipitação!!
> 
> ...


 Reparei nisso à bocado e já começava a chatear. Pensava que era da minha net


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2009 às 07:32)

Bom Dia 

Hoje acordei cedo.. :-D

tenho o céu limpo e vento fraco com uma temperatura de 5.5¤C


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

ja subiu um pouco..tenho 7.0¤C e o vento ainda está fraco


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas

> vento moderado com algumas rajadas de vez enquando

> 15.5¤C


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (29 Mar 2009 às 15:45)

Olá amigos de Portugal, en a cidade de Huelva
a 40 km do Algave. ceu muito nuboso agora
y 15º, vento moderado do norte.

Ate logo


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2009 às 15:46)

Estremoz: Períodos de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros dispersos. O vento sopra moderado a forte, com rajadas de norte. Temperatura actual de 14 ºC, depois de ter tido 4,4 ºC esta manhã. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1006 hPa e com tendência para descer.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2009 às 15:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Períodos de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros dispersos. O vento sopra moderado a forte, com rajadas de norte. Temperatura actual de 14 ºC, depois de ter tido 4,4 ºC esta manhã. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1006 hPa e com tendência para descer.



No radar são visíveis esses aguaceiros.
Assim como os que estão localizados na zona de Moura - Amareleja.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2009 às 17:09)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado 
> aguaceiros fracos
> vento moderado com algumas rajadas 
> --¤C


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2009 às 20:23)

Acho que algumas zonas da cidade de Faro foram contemplados por um aguaceiro razoável ao final da tarde!









São Brás de Alportel registou 1,2mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

Em Olhão também caiu um aguaceiro que molhou o chão e pouco mais.

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 7.9ºC (mínima mais baixa do mês)


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2009 às 23:03)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 4,4 ºC (07h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Hoje foi o dia mais frio de Março, com alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.*

Galeria de fotografias desta tarde

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima =* 4,4 ºC* (dia 29).


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco 

> 8.5¤C


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2009 às 08:55)

Parece que de novo está tudo a passar ao lado... Agora ficou tudo ao contrário, o algarve árido e a Andaluzia mais chuvosa...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2009 às 21:35)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 16,3 ºC (17h13)
Mínima = 4,3 ºC (07h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Hoje registei a temperatura mínima mais baixa de Março.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = *4,3 ºC* (dia 30).


----------



## _MUSE_ (30 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

Boas!
Sou novo por aqui :P
Mais um algarvio


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mar 2009 às 00:19)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 8.5¤C


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2009 às 00:22)

_MUSE_ disse:


> Boas!
> Sou novo por aqui :P
> Mais um algarvio



Bem vindo ao Fórum!!!
Espero que gostes e que participes!!


----------



## _MUSE_ (31 Mar 2009 às 00:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem vindo ao Fórum!!!
> Espero que gostes e que participes!!



Tou na esperança disso, dou os relatos aqui da minha zona!!


----------



## _MUSE_ (31 Mar 2009 às 00:59)

Por aqui em estoi ta uma noite mais fresca que as anteriores  
saudades da madrugada de sabado


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 01:48)

_MUSE_ disse:


> Boas!
> Sou novo por aqui :P
> Mais um algarvio



Bem-vindo ao fórum _MUSE_

Passa por este tópico para te apresentares 
Apresentações


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Noite fresquinha por aqui!!!
Em Lagoa, 7,9ºC de minima.
No Sitio das Fontes *3,3ºC *foi a minima registada!!!


----------



## _MUSE_ (31 Mar 2009 às 14:08)

Hoje está um dia bastante agradável com algumas nuvens mas nada demais 

ta um bom dia para ir dar um passeio a praia


----------



## Kraliv (31 Mar 2009 às 17:37)

Boas,


Dia com várias "caras" aqui pela planície alentejana.

A mínima foi de 6,5ºC e a máxima alcançada até ao momento é 17,7ºC.

O vento, apesar de em alguns locais ainda "aborrecer", tem sido mais fracote do que ontem


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2009 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Máxima: 17.9ºC
mínima: 5.3ºC 
actual: 12.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2009 às 21:28)

*Seja bem vindo _MUSE_*

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 18,8 ºC (16h38)
Mínima = 5,9 ºC (05h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Hoje o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, especialmente a partir da tarde, mas sem precipitação.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 30).


----------

